# Bindings for Prior Fissile



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

I wouldn't go with Flow, but that's just me.....Malavita is a good binding, but maybe more geared to freestyle boards. The Fissile is a powder stick no? I would say the Cartels would be a great fit on the Fissile.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

My Dupraz D1 is paired with Burton Mission a little stiffer than my Cartels which are paired with my Niche Story. Used Union Atlas on my Dupraz D1 which are great except for a toe strap issue. I own a pair of Flow NX2 and am not a big fan.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> My Dupraz D1 is paired with Burton Mission a little stiffer than my Cartels which are paired with my Niche Story. Used Union Atlas on my Dupraz D1 which are great except for a toe strap issue. I own a pair of Flow NX2 and am not a big fan.


Fissile is obviously similar to the D1. I passed on the Dupraz because of the opportunity to narrow the Fissile for my little feet. I thought Missions were a relatively soft Burton binding. No?



joebloggs13 said:


> I wouldn't go with Flow, but that's just me.....Malavita is a good binding, but maybe more geared to freestyle boards. The Fissile is a powder stick no? I would say the Cartels would be a great fit on the Fissile.


My Cartels are EST so I have to get another set regardless. I really like the newer ankle straps on the 'Vita/Genesis/Diode. I rode my wife's Lexas and the hammock strap is super comfortable. I realize a lot of people say the 'Vita is soft, but then I see comparisons to the Cartel and Genesis of various iterations and I wasn't sure.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Missions are stiffer. Diodes much stiffer which are paired with my Burton Juice Wagon. Another suggestion is Rome Targa


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

NX2 is a solid option, I do happen to be selling a pair of large Hybrids.

If Flow isn't quite striking you right, for a stiffer freeride deck I like Ride Capos, Now Drives, or Flux DM's.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

You mention freeride shredder and responsive.... then list all freestyle bindings?

Not a sin or anything, but just not coherent with your first part.

I have Drives on the D1. Pretty good. Put Genesis a couple of days last week and it was surprisingly nice. I thought the Genesis were not going to have enough meat for the D1...... so in my opinion....... Get the Genesis. Seems to be around what you're looking for.

Or Union Atlas, Now Pilot, Rode Capo or Rome Katana. If you're looking for mid-ish response.

To match what you said above though..... Drive, Diode, Genesis X, T Rice or Flux SF. These are all stiff and responsive. Maybe Gen X are not that stiff, but they certainly are stiffer than Genesis, Malavita etc.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Kenai said:


> Fissile is obviously similar to the D1. I passed on the Dupraz because of the opportunity to narrow the Fissile for my little feet. I thought Missions were a relatively soft Burton binding. No?
> 
> 
> My Cartels are EST so I have to get another set regardless. I really like the newer ankle straps on the 'Vita/Genesis/Diode. I rode my wife's Lexas and the hammock strap is super comfortable. I realize a lot of people say the 'Vita is soft, but then I see comparisons to the Cartel and Genesis of various iterations and I wasn't sure.


The genesis would be great if it's the hammock strap you are after. If you are willing to pony up the extra cash, the Genesis X would be even better!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

F1EA said:


> You mention freeride shredder and responsive.... then list all freestyle bindings?
> 
> Not a sin or anything, but just not coherent with your first part.


Fair. I have been looking at Malavitas for a while, but had not been focusing on this board. I thought the Genesis were stiffer - between the Cartels and the Diodes. I guess I'm wrong on that. As for the Nows, again, the problem is that the stiffer bindings aren't made in smalls, at least according to the Now web site. 

Thanks for the tips.

Edit to add: just checked Burton and the Genesis X aren't made in smalls either. Rat farts!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Kenai said:


> Fair. I have been looking at Malavitas for a while, but had not been focusing on this board. I thought the Genesis were stiffer - between the Cartels and the Diodes. I guess I'm wrong on that. As for the Nows, again, the problem is that the stiffer bindings aren't made in smalls, at least according to the Now web site.
> 
> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> Edit to add: just checked Burton and the Genesis X aren't made in smalls either. Rat farts!


Yeah I mentioned just in case you were confused with the stiffnesses.... which you wouldn't be the first one..... but Genesis are sooo good. Probably the most versatile and comfy bindings out there. Or maybe the Katanad are.... not sure, havent tried those; but almost everyone gives them the thumbs up.

Size S though... shit. That's tough. Flux does S.
SF = stiff
DS = medium

Also M Ride Capo, as they run a liiiittle small so could work. I think Now will have size S next yr.

Or look at women's bindings.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Flux DM

Vitas are great all around bindings, but this isn't the place for them


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Flux DM
> 
> Vitas are great all around bindings, but this isn't the place for them


Yeah that ^ 
DM cost more though, but they are really light.

Also, probably better to gonfor the shorter Fissile..... unless you're really heavy. But still, with such small feet I guess a really long board would be difficult to turn....


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Yeah that ^
> DM cost more though, but they are really light.
> 
> Also, probably better to gonfor the shorter Fissile..... unless you're really heavy. But still, with such small feet I guess a really long board would be difficult to turn....


Thanks for all the binding advice. I am a relatively normal 170 lb. Just extra small dogs. I was still thinking of the 172 Fissile simply because narrowing it 1cm is costing me some surface area already and I definitely want this to be a stable charger on bigger lines (though it's not like I get to ride stuff like that regularly). Like the D1 I understand it rides quite a bit shorter than its length. I just can't decide!

In my searching tonight I've found small Targas, Diodes, and Katanas online and small Genesis on eBay so I do have some options.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Kenai said:


> Thanks for all the binding advice. I am a relatively normal 170 lb. Just extra small dogs. I was still thinking of the 172 Fissile simply because narrowing it 1cm is costing me some surface area already and I definitely want this to be a stable charger on bigger lines (though it's not like I get to ride stuff like that regularly). Like the D1 I understand it rides quite a bit shorter than its length. I just can't decide!
> 
> In my searching tonight I've found small Targas, Diodes, and Katanas online and small Genesis on eBay so I do have some options.



Oh there's that many S bindings?? phew then you're fine. More a matter of choosing.But probably better to ride the board with bindings you already know, then buy new bindings depending how you felt. Likely, you'll want the stiffer bindings like Diode, Capo or Targa.

Yeah they ride longer, but at 170 lbs your normal will be like 160. So 166 is not bad. A bit narrower will still be ok i think.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Another vote for Flux DM's!!!!!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Another vote for Flux DM's!!!!!


Flux DMs getting a lot of love. I can get a small through Amazon so it's an option. No place else even seems to have the DM any more. 

What do you guys love about the Flux so much?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Kenai said:


> Flux DMs getting a lot of love. I can get a small through Amazon so it's an option. No place else even seems to have the DM any more.
> 
> What do you guys love about the Flux so much?


Super smooth ratchets that don't freeze up, very very comfortable bindings regardless of model, fully adjustable and somewhat customisable, probably the best toe cap on the market (Flux are the originators, and still hold the Patent), and as far as customer support in Nth America, Japan, and here in Australia go, they're onto it!!!!! From what I've seen anyways, as I've never needed to use them yet) 

Most likely you won't see an abundance of the DM's online as its their high end carbon model, and not their number one bread and butter binding!!!!!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Super smooth ratchets that don't freeze up, very very comfortable bindings regardless of model, fully adjustable and somewhat customisable, probably the best toe cap on the market (Flux are the originators, and still hold the Patent), and as far as customer support in Nth America, Japan, and here in Australia go, they're onto it!!!!! From what I've seen anyways, as I've never needed to use them yet)
> 
> Most likely you won't see an abundance of the DM's online as its their high end carbon model, and not their number one bread and butter binding!!!!!


Thanks. I really like the Burton hammock strap so I'm sure the Flux honeycomb strap is similar. As much as I wanted to try something different, I kept questioning why I wasn't just going Genesis or Diode because of that strap, even though I've only used it on my wife's board. Now the Flux gives me another option! Expensive, but same price I could get on the Diode.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

And if you end up opting for the shorter board, I reckon the Flux Team will match up nicely!!!!!

A bit more lateral flex in the high back, which will be perfect in the powder, but still a solid edge responsiveness!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Kenai said:


> Thanks. I really like the Burton hammock strap so I'm sure the Flux honeycomb strap is similar. As much as I wanted to try something different, I kept questioning why I wasn't just going Genesis or Diode because of that strap, even though I've only used it on my wife's board. Now the Flux gives me another option! Expensive, but same price I could get on the Diode.


The DM is Flux's Diode basically!!!!!

There's no doubting that Burton make top notch bindings, but if you were to dabble into the unknown I'm 100% sure you'll be pleased with Flux!!!!!

As I've posted above, the Team is a serious contender that will suit your needs, and should be a better price!!!!! (If there's any still left on the market)


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I have the Flux SF, and I love them. Super comfortable, and the lateral stiffness is adjustable.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> The DM is Flux's Diode basically!!!!!
> 
> There's no doubting that Burton make top notch bindings, but if you were to dabble into the unknown I'm 100% sure you'll be pleased with Flux!!!!!
> 
> As I've posted above, the Team is a serious contender that will suit your needs, and should be a better price!!!!! (If there's any still left on the market)


The dangers of Amazon Prime strike again. I had to order a couple books anyway and I thought, hey, as long as I am placing an order...DMs on the way! I'll be able to check them out and can always return if necessary. I might order something else to compare like Targas and decide which I like best. Shopping in the digital age is too easy.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Kenai said:


> The dangers of Amazon Prime strike again. I had to order a couple books anyway and I thought, hey, as long as I am placing an order...DMs on the way! I'll be able to check them out and can always return if necessary. I might order something else to compare like Targas and decide which I like best. Shopping in the digital age is too easy.


And definitely let us know your opinion of them if you decide to keep them!!!!!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> The DM is Flux's Diode basically!!!!!
> 
> There's no doubting that Burton make top notch bindings, but if you were to dabble into the unknown I'm 100% sure you'll be pleased with Flux!!!!!
> 
> As I've posted above, the Team is a serious contender that will suit your needs, and should be a better price!!!!! (If there's any still left on the market)


Mizu Kuma new Flux sales rep:smile: I need you on my SnowDogSkiWax team. You made me want to buy some flux bindings 1: Team!!!!!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Mizu Kuma new Flux sales rep:smile: I need you on my SnowDogSkiWax team. You made me want to buy some flux bindings 1:


I think you mean your "SnowDogSkiWax Team!!!!!"


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Kenai said:


> I think you mean your "SnowDogSkiWax Team!!!!!"


With Kenai as my editor... :embarrased1:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> With Kenai as my editor... :embarrased1:


Or Snow!Dog!Ski!Wax!Team! That has to be Mizu Kuma approved!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Kenai said:


> Or Snow!Dog!Ski!Wax!Team! That has to be Mizu Kuma approved!!!!!


Mizu Kuma approves!!!!! :laugh2:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Mizu Kuma new Flux sales rep:smile: I need you on my SnowDogSkiWax team. You made me want to buy some flux bindings 1: Team!!!!!


Mizu Kuma approves of this too!!!!! :grin:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

:snowboard4: now

:blowup: later


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Kenai said:


> :snowboard4: now
> 
> :blowup: later


That's how I treat my credit card in winter 

But yeah We've got a few salesmen like these in this forum...


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> That's how I treat my credit card in winter
> 
> But yeah We've got a few salesmen like these in this forum...


Anyone wanna buy a bridge?????


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

And if bridges aren't your thing I happen to have this beautiful piece for sale.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Phedder said:


> And if bridges aren't your thing I happen to have this beautiful piece for sale.


Wanna do a swap?????


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Anyone wanna buy a bridge?????


Ok i'm interested.
Gots proof of ownership?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey man, rode a 166 carbon Fissile today.

Somewhat similar to the D1, but the carbon makes it VERY light and pretty damn stiff (probably equal to ++). Also the Fissile is definitely looser and more forgiving, but not as stable.

Some people complain or find hard to get used to the grippy tail in the D1... I think the Fissile addressed this. Fissile totally feels like a normal board, the D1 you notice right away something is different... (or is it just me?)

I still prefer the D1 though  specially on bigger mtns and general carving... but the Fissile must be looser in pow. Gotta be sweet in tight trees.

How much you weight? I'd say you can definitely size up on the Fissile.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Hey man, rode a 166 carbon Fissile today.
> 
> Somewhat similar to the D1, but the carbon makes it VERY light and pretty damn stiff (probably equal to ++). Also the Fissile is definitely looser and more forgiving, but not as stable.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. I weigh 170 lb., but I also expect I will ride this board with a pack sometimes. My plan was still to get the 172 XCK - is that crazy? Given the design I'm surprised it didn't feel as stable as the D1 - that is a bit of a concern. I am also having them narrow it 1cm for my size 7 feet. I'm not entirely sure on how that will affect the stiffness. 

What's funny is that I would have just gotten the D1 a while ago, perhaps even the x-light, but it is pretty wide for my feet so I figured the custom Fissile would be a better choice for me. Given that I can't demo it, especially in the custom width, I am definitely taking a leap of faith on the design.

Edit: I just read your post on the other thread. One thing I was thinking on the 172 Fissile is that it falls directly between the 5'5" and the 6' D1. That seemed like a good compromise since you all say the 5'5" rides so short.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok you're my weight. But I have 10.5 feets.... and ride a fwd stance +21 +3 at ~58 cm width. 

also i'm saying 166 and 171 Fissile below... but i'm not sure that's exactly their lengths... it's somewhere around that  

Here's the difference(s):

The Fissile and D1 both have very short effective edge and super tight sidecut radius. They both feel/ride shorter than they are and can make realy short turns because of the deep sidecut. The biggest difference has to do with where you are on the board..... the Fissile 166 feels like a 156 all around, you do notice the short edge. The D1 5'5" maneouvers like a ~156 but you don't notice the short edge as much, and it's very stable because you're set front and the tail is grippy so it will hold pretty much any line you throw at it.

The Fissile is more normal... you would sort of have to think in terms of effective edge length to get grip. So the 166 has a short edge and it feels like it. Yes, it's a longer board so it will float great. But on hardpack, it felt a lot shorter than the D1, so the 171 will compensate and feel better I think. But then, at 171 you're on a big board. No big deal, it still rides like a shorter board and will float like crazy. But it's a 171.

Carbon Kevlar construction made it very light. Wow. With Genesis, it was really lighy. But stiff, not dead-plank stiff.... but rather snappy stiff. Pressing it was tough for me... but obviously, carving and big lines are ace. I still prefer the slightly softer flex from the D1+. It's a bit damper and flexier and has more accessible pop. But heavier. The non-carbon Fissile will have this kind of flex.

I think the three "downsides" to the D1 are:

- grippy rear demands confidence in tight trees. You can blast through trees and it'll make ANY turn you want, but you gotta commit. The Fissile (and a lot of other set-back surfy style boards) is more forgiving. You can wash out more, but you can make late decisions with a bit more forgiveness. On big lines.... I'd rather be on the D1 for the opposite reason: if you make a little mistake, the board is still there to keep you in line.

- big and heavy. Yeah it's 165 or 178 cm worth of board. No way around this. But the carbon or Xlight make up for it. In my case the 165 is not bad. I don't find it too big or heavy, and with Genesis bidings it's not that heavy. But some people may find it heavy/big etc.

- longer radius turns on hardpack. You can make them, but on long radius heelsides I have to fight the sidecut a little bit to keep it tracking. This is the same with the Fissile. This makes no difference whatsoever on powder or steep faces because your turns will not be carved anyways. But man, deep powder big open bowls are a MEGA BLAST on the D1. I didn't ride the Fissile in those conditions... 

but motogp does, and he has a blast too. He's more of a bomb runs guy than me though, and he finds his 171 plenty stable so I guess the 171 should be good. Yesterday we were murdering and bombing groomers, but i was purposedly going for that, normally I don't.

Also i tried the 2017 Now Pilots on the D1 and it was awesome. Loved the lower hanger, new ankle strap and highback. Much lighter, less restricive and almost the same response as my Drives. I'm 100% buying Pilots.

There. I'm a gear geek.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

F1EA said:


> I'm a gear geek.


This is all very helpful. Thanks! I've been chatting quite a bit with MotoGP about his experiences, too, so I guess I've gotten both sides. 

Nice to hear the Pilots worked for you. If they made them in small I'd give them a try!


----------

